# Previous "Active" Members



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I now that people come and go from this forum, but I'm wondering what's happened to a few notable members that we haven't heard from in quite a while.

One of these is Breambo. I always enjoyed hearing about his exploits catching fish and dodging waves at Lennox Head. I hope he's still out there, and hasn't been dragged out to sea by something large and bitey.

Also, has anyone heard from Phil (Mariner) or how he's doing lately??


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey, I will be speaking to Phil within the next week and will let you know how he is getting on.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW5aSqEAAC/fgAASQOcAALBkEIA/79/gMAD4Ww1TaaRoBoaGmQAAimyammj1AMjQAADU9E0TIp5pqQ2ibU2p4FCHSkFdjnPVv4pk3nXqMFJgfbZzPLZJILvcntNl3a+070ZF2wti/GKWKHd4xsrFBHzvCPeQJH2iDE7Dq/R/hUIyGWuIWsHW/nHM1DA+ltL/l7UuHRDrGT6HOd+dGNMZNhgCNuKwA7QhOemaueAF4VX3QUYFxrTTxWIkXEh3iAxNKpQowVpWAkGZ4mAXHTZoNW9n0PqHPyCXCVj1G54EhbLwOAAYSPGEshKFYkxFMWswajWgCKvnBQgBcJXifY/4u5IpwoSDctJVCA==


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

This post is X-file spooky as I was thinking the same thoughts about Phil last night :shock: . I can let those that are interested that Shad is working for a contract medical firm and spends most of his time O/S - Timor etc


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I spoke to Breambo about two months ago and he said he was moving to sapphire country in central Queensland near Rockhampton.

I fished with him a few times and he's a top bloke. My guess is he doesn't have an internet connection.

Working in a roadhouse around there somehere. I bet he's missing those stonker bream. He had Lennox yak fishing completely sorted.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I ran into Phil (not literally but we were actually in peak hour traffic and just happened to pull up next to each other) recently. Managed a few words before the lights changed and he said the he was doing well. 
Regards Scupper


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> I spoke to Breambo about two months ago and he said he was moving to sapphire country in central Queensland near Rockhampton.


What sort/colour of yak and vehicle does he have? I am in Rockhampton and folks from the sapphire area often come here for shopping. Be good to catch up with him. I'd keep an eye out.


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

And what happened to varp... we never did hear how the Dorado worked out for him.

DogFish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTPboqEAABdfgAASUGeAAgABEIo/b/+gIACEGqn5T0mao9J6aJmkyaafqjag1T0TymjTIBoAA0ICS2Bm1oZRjvs5r1cXSC7Hx4n6QyN/nlJjF+KZWVGBwLjc8tTUZs8NTAO91l1lT5AXLF914+2qJJaUxXlGBr/UE4+JjU1hMCOxaUPDoFWQJZoEUDGVMRKohUaikj+LuSKcKEgZ7dFQgA==


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd drop by to say a quick hello to those who remember me from when I was involved with this forum. It's just great to see it's still going from strength to strength due to the efforts of the current administration team that Scott has put together.

Although I had to drastically change things in my life I'm still alive, fit (well, reasonably ),healthy & involved with kayaking in a bit of a 'behind the scenes' way.

I'm currently having a ball building a stitch-and-glue sit-inside kayak (so I can see how the other half of kayakers live) and my next project will be a stitch-and-glue sit-on-top for fishing that I have designed that I reckon will be the duck's guts 

It's great to see so many members actively taking part in this sport and I'll keep dropping in from time to time.

Bye for now


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

G'day Phil!

Good to hear you're doing well, now hurry up and post some pics of the new project. :mrgreen:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Phil, good to hear you're ok. Your old Fish n Dive is still getting wet pretty much every weekend, has seen a lot of redfin, and is trying out plenty of new fishing spots on the NSW Sth Coast. It does miss you though


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gday Phil you are not forgotten and still held in great esteem, stay healthy and show us the boat when finished mate


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

As dodge said. Glad to hear from you Phil. :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Phil, great to see ya still about and building a sit in (one of my dreams one day too). Also great to see Melb Victory getting one cup back for the Vic's. Hope to see some pics of ya work when she's up and breamin' :wink:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

G'day Phil, Glad your still a happening thing!! You introduced me to the forum and paddled with me the third time ever. Still recall trying to keep up with you and noting how you paddled and handled your kayak out on the ocean. Thanks for all you did for me setting up my kayak. Your service and attitude was above and beyond the call of duty. Hope your project goes really well and will keep an eye out for you off the local beaches. Take care and keep smiling. 8)


----------

